# Housing recommendations in Dubai . . . commute to Sharjah



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello,

My wife and I are moving to Dubai in 2 weeks. My company is going to show us around to look for a place to live. I will have at least a month of temporary accommodation. I wanted to get some recommendations from people on the forum. Here is what we are looking for:

- We want to live in Dubai.
- I am going to be working in Sharjah. (I despise traffic.)
- Must have at least a 3 bedroom house / villa.
- Housing complex must have a great gym, or a great gym near by.
- I have a yearly allowance of 180,000 AED.
- Would be great if there are other Expats around.
- Would be great if there are shops, restaurants, etc, near by.
- Would be nice if we had a small yard in order to setup a barbeque grill.
- Would be nice if there was carpet in the bedrooms.
- We don’t want to hear planes landing.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You do want quite a lot! 

You will not be able to avoid traffic if driving over the Dubai/Sharjah border, even if you will be going against the main flow.

Until you said no plane noise I'd have suggested Mirdiff, but you will have to move further into Dubai to avoid that and get what you want. Perhaps Arabian Ranches so you just have to get on the Emirates Road to get to Sharjah.

No houses here are fully carpeted, and few are furnished anyway, but that does not stop you buying rugs.

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

bryan44 said:


> - I am going to be working in Sharjah. (I despise traffic.)


Once you experience some of the logic defying driving on the Emirates road through Sharjah you'll be glad of a bit of congestion to slow the traffic down.

Not all of Mirdiff is under a flight path either.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Sounds like you'll be looking in Arabian Ranches, minus the gym I believe.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Garhoud?


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

would you consider Ras Al Khaimah - Al Hamra Village? beautiful golf course and club house, near beach etc... approx 30 mins drive to Sharjah
can give you more information through private message, if interested.


----------

